# Logitech Keyboard not working properly



## ajay27 (Sep 28, 2011)

Hi i have a logitec keyboard ex110 and it won't work properly .

When i press a key like 'a' on the screen it would type something like aq1. 
same with the all the other buttons. when i press the volume buttons it would open mozilla firefox and calculator . 

plz help asap.:sad::sad:


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

hi

have you tried it on another system to verify its not a faulty keyboard?


----------



## ajay27 (Sep 28, 2011)

oscer1 said:


> hi
> 
> have you tried it on another system to verify its not a faulty keyboard?


no 

i'll try now


----------



## ajay27 (Sep 28, 2011)

oscer1 said:


> hi
> 
> have you tried it on another system to verify its not a faulty keyboard?


Same problem


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Have you tried to update the driver?

Cordless Desktop® EX 110


----------



## ajay27 (Sep 28, 2011)

the drivers are the latest version


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

if it happens on two different systems then i would have to assume the keyboard is faulty. is it under warranty?


----------



## ajay27 (Sep 28, 2011)

oscer1 said:


> if it happens on two different systems then i would have to assume the keyboard is faulty. is it under warranty?


not under warranty anymore, i think its faulty


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: [SOLVED] Logitech Keyboard not working properly*

yeh i do also.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: [SOLVED] Logitech Keyboard not working properly*

Have you tried this keyboard test Keyboard test software - PassMark KeyboardTest

It's on a 30 day free trial and I think it will give the errors.


----------



## ajay27 (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: [SOLVED] Logitech Keyboard not working properly*



Tomken15 said:


> Have you tried this keyboard test Keyboard test software - PassMark KeyboardTest
> 
> It's on a 30 day free trial and I think it will give the errors.


no i haven't 

i'll try it


----------



## ajay27 (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: [SOLVED] Logitech Keyboard not working properly*

the program said there were no errors


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

*Re: [SOLVED] Logitech Keyboard not working properly*



ajay27 said:


> the program said there were no errors


Strange....Wonder if the prog is only capable of detecting if the keys produce an output rather than its proper path.


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

i still say the keyboard is fualty.


----------



## Tomken15 (Dec 7, 2011)

oscer1 said:


> i still say the keyboard is fualty.


You're probably right, the only other thing that came to mind was if the alternative keyboard function had somehow been enabled, but that would have been reset when hooking up to another pc and certainly wouldn't have produced those characters/links.


----------

